#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-10
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ....
<tnjulius> .
<auf0> .....
<indy21> bonjour a tous
<IzaneFG> bonjour!
<indy21> IzaneFG: y a reunion?
<IzaneFG> indy21: réunion de ?
 * indy21 constate qu'il y a du monde
<IzaneFG> c'est bien, ça devrait être comme ça :)
 * indy21 exploite une connexion de merde 
 * indy21 ne peut meme pas ouvrir tweetdeck
<indy21> IzaneFG: arsene est au bureau?
<IzaneFG> nope
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu as aussi configuré iptables  sur le laptop là  ?
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ce nè mm pas le le laptop c'est un poste *auf18*
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ce nè mm pas le le laptop c'est un poste *auf18*
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-11
<indy21> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: question question!
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est possible de faire son propre miroir avec une machine windows?
<ongolaBoy> faire un miroir reviendrait grosso modo à recopier le contenu d'un site internet
<ongolaBoy> mais au lieu de récupérer des pages, tu récupères des paquets
<ongolaBoy> donc.. tu peux le faire sur windows avec n'importe quel aspirateur
<indy21> il s'agit d'aspirer un miroir
<ongolaBoy> sauf que, comme j'avais expliqué vendredi, un aspirateur générique ne te permettra pas de faire de distinction au niveau de l'architecture et des versions
<indy21> mais d'exploiter un deja copié
<ongolaBoy> donc, un aspirateur générique copiera TOUT en terme de versions, architectures...
<ongolaBoy> à moins de faire des exclusions s'il le permet
<ongolaBoy> mais bon... y a pas trop d'intérêts...
 * indy21 parle de oneiric
<ongolaBoy> honnêtement, il faut utiliser un système GNU/Linux pour cela
<indy21> ok
<indy21> ds le cas ou j'ai mon propre miroir stocké sous windows, est ce d'autres personnes peuvent l'utiliser en reseau si ils sont sous linux?
<ongolaBoy> si tu as un serveur web, oui
<indy21> et comment je l'ajoute aux sources?
<ongolaBoy> par exemple "deb http://nomDuSiteEnQuetion/ ... ubuntu natty main restricted universe multiverse"
<indy21> cool!
<indy21> dc je sauvegarde mon fichier sources.list et je crée un autre ou j'ajoute cette ligne?
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend.. si tu comptes te servir uniquement de ce miroir, tu peux supprimer les anciennes entrées
<ongolaBoy> et ne laisser que celles concernant le miroir
<ongolaBoy> mais si tu comptes te servir des deux, tu ajoutes juste
<ongolaBoy> mais dans tous les cas, sauvegarde d'abord l'original
<indy21> on peut se servir des 2 ?
<indy21> j'ai eu des pbs en voulant utiliser les 2
<indy21> ubuntu software center refusait
<indy21> ù
<indy21> mais synaptic passait
<ongolaBoy> peut être un pb de mise à jour
<indy21> ok j'essaye j'attends ke la VM finisse d'installer
 * indy21 regarde la VM prendre tt son tps pour installer. :((
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est ce site ke l'on doit aspirer si on veut le miroir ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<ongolaBoy> non...
<swell> cc @tt_le_monde
<ongolaBoy> normalement, tu fais une copie de miroir depuis... un autre miroir
<ongolaBoy> en l'occurrence ceux qui sont dans ton sources.list
<indy21> hein?
<ongolaBoy> et c'est pour ceux que je te disais que tu dois utiliser un système GNU/LINUX
<ongolaBoy> parce que le contenu de miroir comme http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com a un dossier 'pool' dans lequel les paquets sont mélangés
<ongolaBoy> entre plusieurs versions d'ubuntu
 * IzaneFG indy21 toujours entrain de vouloir download quelque chose :)
<ongolaBoy> et c'est l'outil que tu utilises pour aller faire la copie de miroir qui doit reconnaitre ce qui correspond à ta version
<ongolaBoy> indy21: http://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/Miroir pour voir comment on fait chez nous
<indy21> ok
 * IzaneFG voilà que quelqu'un dit que ongolaBoy a atteind un level dans les histoires de linux ci jusqu'a ça fait même déjà peur :)
<swell> izaneFG: merci!
<ongolaBoy> vous n'avez pas peur des gars qui vous produisent tous ces logiciels sous GNU/Linux mais c'est de moi dont vous avez peur ? :D
<swell> ongolaBoy: faut demander a izaneFG non, c'est lui qui a dit sa hein!
<IzaneFG> moi je dis ce que les autres disent hein...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ca a marché
<ariabbas> coooollll
 * IzaneFG et un download de plus pour indy21 :)
<swell> lol
<indy21> lol
<indy21> IzaneFG: swell : vous n'avez encore rien vu
<IzaneFG> indy21: moi je confirme, j'ai rien vu jusqu'a présent.
 * IzaneFG ça fait du bien à ma connexion comme indy21 n'est pas dessus :)
<indy21> IzaneFG: coe tu parles la j'arrive
<swell> oh tu viens faire quoi ici, pardon fini d'abord tous tes telechargements indy21
<indy21> swell: nooooooooooo. je viens continuer chez vous. >:D
<swell> bon je vais alors par où tu vas entrerr
 * indy21 va use Shunshin no jutsu pour entrer à ingenieris. lol
<indy21> IzaneFG: tu contactes elSovo ou je le fais pour le AddOnCD ?
<IzaneFG> indy21: i'm not ze boss
<indy21> IzaneFG: ke tu es le boss?
<indy21> indy21: ke ki es zeboss?
<IzaneFG> indy21: tu te writes à toi même? monologue? ddl
 * indy21 est mode multitaches
<indy21> IzaneFG: tu dis alors comment? tu demandes les CD?
<IzaneFG> indy21: i'm not ze boss, ask to chrismat :)
<indy21> ok
<IzaneFG> ariabbas_: tu joues au yoyo? :D
 * ongolaBoy constate que les gars d'ORANGE ont rétabli le DNS inverse quand il voit la partie hôte d'ari ...
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: il doit y avoir un soucis avec soit son interface réseau , soit quelque chose dans le LAN
<ariabbas_> IzaneFG: le yoyo c'est quoi ?
<IzaneFG> ariabbas_: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yo-yo :)
 * ongolaBoy peut dormir tranquille maintenant que nut est paramétré pour l'extinction automatique des serveurs :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: ça démarre aussi automatiquement? :D
<ongolaBoy> yep.. quand le courant revient ;)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas_: c'est ok pour la messagerie. Dovecot s'était arrêté à cause d'un ajustement de l'heure sur le serveur physique
<ariabbas_> Good Look
<ariabbas_> @+
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-12
<septox> .
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<swell> .
<ariabbas> septox: I'm fine and you how are you too
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je suis en train de changer les infos dns pour le miroir en local
<ongolaBoy> ça risque de déclencher des erreurs chez certains :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
 * IzaneFG passe en mode consultation foléré
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: heu... bon pour le pb de thunderbird là, le mien s'en fou de mon compte yahoo hein... je fais comment :-/
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: c'est à dire ? Des messages d'erreur ? pour quelle version ?
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: V7 aucun message d'erreur
<ongolaBoy> tu es sur que ce n'est pas un problème chez yahoo avec leur serveur POP ?
<IzaneFG> wait je relance en ligne de commande
<IzaneFG> très souvent c'est ça
<IzaneFG> quand je vide les spam ça reprend souvent
<IzaneFG> mais très souvent aussi ça me regarde
<swell> izaneFG: sa te regarde encore? :d
<IzaneFG> swell: oui oui ça me regarde, je regarde aussi #BastonDeRegard
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: swell bon là now il a recommencé a prendre. #YahooSucks
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons... POP.. je préfère éviter ça le plus possible
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-13
<indy21> bonjour a  tous
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
 * indy21 cherche un hébergeur par cher 
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu a installé koi pr ta lan-party?
<swell> .
<swell> bjr tt le monde
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<swell> bienvenue à la 11.10
<swell> :d
<indy21> swell: oh toi la!
<swell> c koi encor?
<indy21> ta machine peut jouer le fifa12?
<swell> oui
<swell> tu fais quoi avec fifa12
<swell> mieux encor le pro12 hein!
<indy21> ca peu le pro2012?
<swell> oh je te rappel ke j'ai le pro 11 ds ma machine hein
<indy21> ok
<indy21> le pere noel a des cadeaux pr ingenieris
 * indy21 est le pere noel
<swell> tu as deja fini la connexion de qui comme sa
<swell> lol
<indy21> swell: laisse seulement
<swell> ici c'est pas l'IRC d'ingenieris hein, ici c'est Ubuntu-cm
 * indy21 s'excuse auprès des ubunteros
<indy21> swell: je  te demande pour savoir ce ke on va proposer au SFD
<swell> ah ok
<IzaneFG> indy21: belle question, Emmanuel m'a dit qu'on a réunion à protege-qv vendredi à 16h
 * indy21 pense k'un petit routeur peut aider
<swell> indy21: ok dac
<IzaneFG> sincèrement moi je n'aime pas cette façon de travailler où on attend seulement la dernière minute pour appeler les gens
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: +1 pour la façon de travailler
<IzaneFG> du coup ils vont vouloir nous mettre la pression sur des trucs pas nette :(
<ongolaBoy> il faut refuser
<IzaneFG> je risque être amer là-bas demain
<swell> lol, faut pas facher hein
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-14
<ariabbas> ....
<indy21> IzaneFG: yo
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<swell> .
<swell> Bjr!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-08
<warrens> hi all
<ongolaBoy> salut
<IzaneFG> sal hutte
<IzaneFG> ma hutte n'est jamais sale
<IzaneFG> :-)
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> non je bouge a demain
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-09
<ongolaBoy> "all eyez on me" :D !!
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<sovo> bjr
<septox1> bjr
<septox1> je repete la frmaboise a ete remise ce matin (seulement)
<sovo> affaire de framboise la, hummm moi aussi je veux ma part
<septox1> sovo: lol
<swell> bjr!
<ongolaBoy> bonjour !
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: Ping!
<IzaneFG> vous allez me tuer dans la mailing-list ODDL
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-10
<arsdy237> voilà mooi alors
<septox> .
<acherv> hi @all
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-11
<acherv> septox: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-12
<acherv> instant
 * ongolaBoy prépare la machine qui fera office de serveur web pour ari lors du marouaCamp avec entre autre miroir pour lucid,precise et quantal
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hallo
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<acherv> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-13
<ariabbas> !;;;
<ariabbas> suivre le MarouaCamp
<ariabbas> suivre le MarouaCamp https://twitter.com/BarCampCameroon$
<ariabbas> suivre le MarouaCamp https://twitter.com/BarCampCameroon
<ariabbas> .
<acherv> warrens: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-07
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-08
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-09
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-10
<septox> salutations
<septox> indy21: ping
<indy21> septox: hôte disponible.
<septox> .
<septox> je suis la oui
<septox> je suis un peu embrouille ds les fuseaux horaires, la le meeting pr l'orga de la release est deja finit ?
<indy21> non.
<indy21> septox: c'est sensé commencer maintenant.
<septox> ah ok
<indy21> a moins que les gens aient interpréter en H+1
<indy21> septox:t'a vu mon DM sur twitter?
<septox> je viens de voir
<septox> je te reponds
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
 * ongolaBoy était occupé
<ongolaBoy> heu.. donc on n'a pas discuté on dirait :(
<ongolaBoy> bon .. pas grave ...
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je pensais que les gens croyait que c'était 17h.
 * indy21 pense qu'on peut commencer.
<septox> .
 * septox reviens ds quelques minutes
<indy21> ongolaBoy, ariabbas, simplice_ndere : on peut commencer?
<simplice_ndere> moi je suis present
<septox> .
<indy21> rebonjour à tous.
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> l'objectif aujourd'hui c'est de definir comment va s'organiser la release party pour la 13.10
<septox> .
<indy21> Grosso modo : la date, Le lieu le contenu.
<indy21> pour le lieu, Ingenieris s'est en partant pour que ça se passe chez eux.
<indy21> mais ils ont averti qu'il n'y aura pas de connexion internet.
<simplice_ndere> .
<septox> tu veux dire les dates ? ou bien on discute for now pour YDE ?
<indy21> septox: pour Yaoundé d'abord.
<septox> ok
<indy21> il faudra donc un miroir pour anticiper une demande d'installation.
<indy21> pour la date je propose de choisir entre celles du 9 et du 16 novembre.
<septox> .
<indy21> pour le contenu, on parlera comme d'habitude des nouvelles fonctionnalités.
<septox> il y a pas un autre event ds les parages a YDE ? matchs ?
<indy21> pas à ma connaissance à cette période là.
<septox> .
<indy21> concernant tjrs le contenu, on pourrait parler du portage des jeux video sur ubuntu notamment le client steam ou encore humble.
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> sans oublier l'habituelle atelier sur l'installation d'ubuntu
<indy21> simplice_ndere: tellement habitué que je trouve pas nécessaire de le mentionner. :P
<simplice_ndere> :)
<indy21> une durée de 4h est suffisante pour l'event.
<indy21> avec un petit casse-croute.
<indy21> je pourrais envoyer un appel à participations pour demander si il y'a des sujets à aborder sur l'event.
<septox> cela ne serait pas mal s'il y a des gens qui veulent faire quelque chose
<simplice_ndere> je crois que quand nous aurons les participants effectifs à la date limite fixée on tablera mieux sur le contenu detail de l'event
<indy21> pour moi, c'est tout hein!
<indy21> ariabbas, ongolaBoy septox, simplice_ndere : des questions?
<simplice_ndere> pour moi c'est deja d'arreter une date
<septox> nope
<ongolaBoy> nope :)
<septox> ah  une idee (qui s'ajouterais) au programme
<septox> une key-signing party lors de la release
<ongolaBoy> ;)
<septox> mais la j'ai pas encore tout les elements
<ongolaBoy> on peut aussi jouer au scrabble en réseau avec pyscrabble ;)
<septox> je vais noter tout ce que j'aurais sur le wiki et on pourra en discuter avant la release
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy est prêt pour une key-signing vu qu'il signe systématiquement tous ses courriels maintenant
<ongolaBoy> mais à mon humble avis, tout peut dépendre du type de participants qui viendront
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on cible les simples utilisateurs donc on va pas forcer parler de concepts avancés.
<septox> .
<indy21> on pourra préciser dans l'appel à participations que le public cible c'est "Mr Tout le Monde"
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> yep
<IzaneFG> Euye!
<IzaneFG> j'avais moi forget hein...
<IzaneFG> bon je S'excuse!
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> qu'il y a quoi ?
<septox> donne le vin dion :D
<ongolaBoy> .
<simplice_ndere> moi j'ai meme soif en plus :)
<septox> bye bye à tous
<IzaneFG> Euye!
<IzaneFG> le 20? non nous sommes le 10 :D
<ongolaBoy> septox: bonne soirée !
<simplice_ndere> septox: a+
<indy21> IzaneFG: on parle de novembre.
<indy21> bon, on conclue?
<simplice_ndere> .
<sidesoft> ok wait alors la conclue :)
<simplice_ndere> on n'a pas fixé de date
<ongolaBoy> :)
<simplice_ndere> moi je propose le 09 nov
<simplice_ndere> mais IzaneFG est parti où
<sidesoft> maybe chercher le vin que vs avez demandé
<simplice_ndere> IzaneFG: gar indy21 presentait le choix des dates entre le 09 ou 16 nov
<simplice_ndere> sidesoft: :)
<ariabbas> .
 * ongolaBoy écoute les suggestions
<sidesoft> heu siouplait cè pr la release de ydé ?
<ariabbas> *doit partir ;)
<simplice_ndere> sidesoft: oui
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: au fait pourquoi tu ne mets pas /me plutôt ???
<indy21> sidesoft : oui.
 * simplice_ndere dois s'en aller
 * simplice_ndere vous souhaite une excellente soirée
<indy21> on décide alors pour le 09 comme simplice_ndere l'a proposé?
 * indy21 est entrain plusieurs écrans.
<indy21> la réunion qui finit un genre là hein.
<ongolaBoy> :D
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas ... ça ne change pas trop (malheureusement)
<ongolaBoy> mais on fait avec et on garde la bonne humeur :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bon on attend le retour de IzaneFG pour la date finale, et on lance la machine. :D
<indy21> pour le miroir local, on ferra ça à partir d'une VM non?
<ongolaBoy> oui si tu veux .. le tout c'est d'avoir de l'espace disque . Min 40 Go
<indy21>  c'est gérable.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-11
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ....
<indy21> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-12
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> slt indy21
<ariabbas> ;)
<indy21> ariabbas:hi
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> TTL now ;=
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-06
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> quelqu'un pour repondre a http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/05/%23ubuntu-cm.txt ?
<simplice> Hi all
<saoungoumi_> bjr à tous
<ongolaBoy> bonjour ^_^ simplice saoungoumi_
<simplice> ongolaBoy: bonjour :)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-08
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<abakamousa> msg abakamousa register azerty@1234 abakamousa@gmail.com
<abakamousa> msg NickServ register azerty@1234 abakamousa@gmail.com
<abakamousa> clear
<ongolaBo1> abakamousa: salut
<ongolaBo1> attention .. tu as des mot de passe affichés dans le salon là :)
<ongolaBo1> il faut mettre le '/' devant la commande ;)
<abakamousa> merci
<abakamousa> je viens de rectifier mon erreur
<ongolaBo1> je vais valider ton adhésion dans launchpad
<ongolaBo1> tu connais la liste de diffusion/discussion d'ubuntu-cm ?
<abakamousa> non
<ongolaBo1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBo1> tu peux t'y inscrire pour lire/répondre aux échanges
<ongolaBo1> et https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/ si tu veux consulter les anciens messages depuis le web
<ongolaBo1> en tout cas bienvenue
<abakamousa> merci
<coco> Bonjour les gars,
<coco> Salut ongolaBoy:  il y a les renouvellements de membres à faire sur LaunchPad, j'en fais partie, je te prie de renouveler mon abonnement :-)
<coco> ongolaBo1?
<ongolaBo1> ok
<indy21> ongolaBoy:http://lite4.framapad.org/p/ubucm_2015_Roadmap
<coco> (y)
<indy21> coco: pardon! des propositions faisables!!!
<coco> ..
<coco> Ah ah ah ah...
<coco> indy21:
<coco> Tu vois, un peu, si nous nous mettons trop de limites, ça ne va pas être très facile :-D
<indy21> coco : bcp d'activités avec peu de main d'oeuvre.
<indy21> ça rend les choses difficiles à réaliser.
<coco> Pour ma part, en mettant la barre haute, on peut essayant de faire effet d'attraction et puis, c'est juste une étape de brainstorming, il faudra ensuite sélectionner les activités à adopter non...
<coco>  En fonction des ressources effectivement disponibles.
<indy21> coco : ok.
<coco> On pourra garder toujours les idées innopérables à court terme, pour une éventuelle exécution plus tard. C'est sûr que la plupart d'idées là ont déjà été évoquées un jour quelque part.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-09
<saoungoumi> bjr
<coco> Hello !
<coco> ongolaBoy: Je continue à recevoir les alertes d'expiration de mon abonnement au groupe ubuntu-cm users :
<coco> #
<coco> Hello SB,
<coco> On 2014-10-12, 3 days from now, your membership
<coco> in the Ubuntu Users in Cameroon (ubuntu-cm-users) Launchpad team
<coco> is due to expire.
<coco> <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cm-users>
<coco> To prevent this membership from expiring, you should get in touch
<coco> with one of the team's administrators:
<coco> Board of the Ubuntu-cm LocoTeam (ubuntu-cm-board) <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cm-board>
<coco> SL (septox) <https://launchpad.net/~septox>
<coco> #
<coco> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-05
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-06
<abakamousa> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: pour les polos, normalement je dois les recevoir today
<ongolaBoy> juste pour te rassurer :)
<abakamousa> d'accord
<abakamousa> on attend juste le mail
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-07
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> On a parler Polo par ici hier :-D
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-09
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-11
<ongolaBo1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-13
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2017-10-12
<cci17ddes> slt
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> cci17ddes: salut
<cci17ddes> ongolaBoy: cmt tu vas?
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien
<ongolaBoy> et toi ?
<cci17ddes> ongolaBoy: je suis un peu menacé par la grippe mais ça va passer
<cci17ddes> ongolaBoy: On se prepare pour la jrné nationale de l'orientation scolire demain
<cci17ddes> ongolaBoy: je vais exposé sur le bon usage des TIC par les eleves
<ongolaBoy> .
